

Browser Speed Tests: The Compiled, Up-to-Date Results - qhoxie
http://lifehacker.com/5055406/browser-speed-tests-the-compiled-up+to+date-results

======
tdavis
I'm not sure if memory usage statistics scale linearly, but I'd be interested
in the results from a more "modern" test. I am not sure about anybody else,
but I always have 2 browser windows open (1 for "work" 1 for "junk") and each
has an average of 12 tabs open at any time. That's 3 times the test amount.

(for reference, my Safari (Mac) with 24 tabs uses ~700mb)

